# Coldwater Shrimps



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Any coldwater shrimps? Like 50F (night) 60F (day) during winter, and 70F (night) and 80F (day) summer? I don't want lobster looking things or crayfish, just something like 1" or whatever...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

The 60-80 range are probably the upper/lower limits for something like cherries. 50, not sure how well they would fair in that. Probably live in it, just grow and breed extremely slow.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

You can always try ghost shrimp ...there are several species, there is even one found in Ohio.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

YAY! Cherry shrimp pwn life! I was hoping I could keep those. So cute! 

Don't really like ghost shrimp... I want something I can look at and see against sand from above. 

They're going in with coldwater fish... pygmy sunfish, white cloud mountain minnows, killifish and possibly guppies.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

any shrimp in that tank will get eaten and babys for sure if they breed


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp both can tolerate those temperatures. They won't breed when it's very cold and they aren't exactly active (shocking, I know) but they do survive. I've got them in tanks in my unheated basement where the winter temperature was in the low 40's. I've also had them in tanks that received sunlight during the summer and got into the mid to high 80's on occasion, though only accidentally (kids opening curtains and the like.)


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> any shrimp in that tank will get eaten and babys for sure if they breed


By what? The white clouds? The killis? The pygmies? The guppies? All will be in separate containers with only their species, so if some will eat the shrimp and others won't then hey, it's worth a shot...



jasonpatterson said:


> Ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp both can tolerate those temperatures. They won't breed when it's very cold and they aren't exactly active (shocking, I know) but they do survive. I've got them in tanks in my unheated basement where the winter temperature was in the low 40's. I've also had them in tanks that received sunlight during the summer and got into the mid to high 80's on occasion, though only accidentally (kids opening curtains and the like.)


Then I could enjoy them in the summer and they can go dormant in the winter. 

Will the cherries eat fish fry of any of the kinds of fish I listed? Would it add to the bioload and make the water muckier, or will they help clean? 

What eats algae?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy said:


> By what? The white clouds? The killis? The pygmies? The guppies? All will be in separate containers with only their species, so if some will eat the shrimp and others won't then hey, it's worth a shot...


Ehhh shrimps are like below all of them in the food chain so yeah......if they can catch a bite, they will. Shrimps are most vulnerable post molting.
Fish eat as much shrimp as I do.......and let's just say Red Lobster doesn't offer shrimpfest all year round because of me. 




GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy said:


> Will the cherries eat fish fry of any of the kinds of fish I listed? Would it add to the bioload and make the water muckier, or will they help clean?
> 
> What eats algae?


Eh my red cherries eat algae but they seem to have a tough time getting brown algae off the tank glass. Cherry shrimps won't harm most fry like guppies, dunno how safe eggs would be though. Shrimp have a small bioload but any additions will add to a bioload. 

For a successful RCS shrimp tank:
1. No fish (eat shrimps and GORGE on shrimp babies), or lots of hiding places for shrimp
2. Little bad chemicals, aka dont overstock, dem nitrates bad
3. Water


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Almost any fish will eat a baby shrimp, and many will eat adult shrimp (they pick them apart and eat them.) This includes things like any of the fish you listed. The listed shrimp won't bother eggs or live fish at all.


----------

